# general surgery help



## kataze (Jan 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone can help me find a code for evacuation of abdominal wall hematoma.  Thank you!


----------



## PragnaJ (Jan 6, 2009)

evacuation of abdominal wall hematoma: Use CPT code 22900.

Pragna CPC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2009)

11040 is what I would use.  22900 is for an excision of an abdominal wall tumor. A hematoma is not a tumor.  Evacuation is an I&D in most cases.


----------



## PragnaJ (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry I gave you incorrect code.

According to General Surgery book from INGENIX Comp. 

Correct CPT Code is 10160. Hope this will help you.

Pragna, CPC


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 6, 2009)

If the depth of the hematoma evacuation was confined to skin/ subq, I would go with Lisa's choice (10140).

If not, you may want to look at 49002 or 49020


----------

